# How to Un-Root without Volume Up button.



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

So while using my Thunderbolt my Volume Up key has ceased from working. No matter how hard I push down it just won't register the press. So, of course, to return it to stock I need to be able to hit Volume Up, does anyone know of a way to bypass that step? I know I'm asking for a lot here but anyway to get it back to stock would be a good way to avoid the fee.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

If you have adb setup, you can use adb reboot bootloader to boot into the bootloader instead of the usual volume up + power if that's what you are looking for.

Same thing can be done for recovery if you want to make a backup.

Sent from my Thunderbolt


----------



## damusmf (Sep 20, 2011)

Isn't it volume down + power????


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah it is volume down plus power button. The volume up is to confirm you want to install the file when it loads it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## damusmf (Sep 20, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Yeah it is volume down plus power button. The volume up is to confirm you want to install the file when it loads it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Ah yes. Forgot that step


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Yeah it is volume down plus power button. The volume up is to confirm you want to install the file when it loads it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Shoot shows what I remember... >.>

Sent from my Thunderbolt


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just an (late) update. I pushed the button like my life depended on it and got it to push twice and flashed the HBoot and non Hboot files.


----------

